# TIA-Portal V11



## Earny (24 November 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Produktbeschreibung über das neue TIA-Portal V11. Das soll wohl mittefristig STEP7, WinCC, WinCC flex. und die Siemens-Antriebstechnik ablösen, indem es alles unter eine gemeinsame Oberfläche bringt. Man kann das TIA-Portal V11 wohl schon kaufen!?

Ich wurde gestern auf der SPS/IPC/DRIVES durch einen Vortrag am Siemens-Stand auf deren neue Entwicklungsumgebung aufmerksam.
Ich wäre an einer Beschreibung interessiert, die sich auf die technischen Fakten beschränkt.


Gruß
Earny


----------



## vierlagig (24 November 2010)

Earny schrieb:


> die sich auf die technischen Fakten beschränkt.



die werden wir in den nächsten wochen, monaten und jahren erstmal ermitteln müssen.


----------



## IBFS (24 November 2010)

Earny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche eine Produktbeschreibung über das neue TIA-Portal V11. Das soll wohl mittefristig STEP7, WinCC, WinCC flex. und die Siemens-Antriebstechnik ablösen, indem es alles unter eine gemeinsame Oberfläche bringt. Man kann das TIA-Portal V11 wohl schon kaufen!?
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du gestern auf der Messe war, dann wars du doch an der Quelle der Info!
Ansonsten bleibt nur die SIEMENS-Homepage.

Das Portal lt. div. Quellen wird erst 2011 ausgeliefert.

Frank


----------



## Jochen Kühner (24 November 2010)

*Schulung...*

Geht denn im Dezember jemand zu der Produktpräsentation des TIA Portals V11?


----------



## MSB (24 November 2010)

Im Moment gibt es wohl keine belastbaren technischen Fakten,
sondern lediglich das übliche, zu ignorierende, Marketing-Geschwätz.



> Geht denn im Dezember jemand zu der Produktpräsentation des TIA Portals V11?


Weißt du da näheres darüber?

Ich war gestern zwar auch am Siemens-Stand und habe mal einen Blick erhascht,
aber ich weiß nicht warum, irgendwie fühl ich mich aufm Siemens-Stand brutal unwohl.
OK, die Hostessen waren ganz OK, aber das bekomm ich an nem schönen Sommerabend in jeder beliebigen Innenstadt auch,
aber dann in entspannterer Atmosphäre.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Jochen Kühner (24 November 2010)

Also wir haben eine Einladung im Dezember bekommen, dort wird dann das ganze vorgestellt. Wir sind aber auch Siemens Solution Partner, vielleicht wurden wir deshalb eingeladen...


----------



## IBFS (24 November 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Also wir haben eine Einladung im Dezember bekommen, dort wird dann das ganze vorgestellt. Wir sind aber auch Siemens Solution Partner, vielleicht wurden wir deshalb eingeladen...


 
Was ist denn das für ein Schwachsinn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wenn nicht mal ein Siemens Solution Partner schon mind. seit einem Jahr eine V1X-Prof.-Vorversion erhalten hat,
mit welchen "Knusperköpfen" hat denn SIEMENS dann die BETA-Phase gemacht.

Etwa nur mit BWLer mit POWERPOINT-Wissen 

Frank


----------



## MSB (24 November 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Etwa nur mit BWLer mit POWERPOINT-Wissen



Du bist doch auch schon lange im Geschäft, braucht man noch was anderes außer Drag und Drop?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 November 2010)

Earny schrieb:


> ..Man kann das TIA-Portal V11 wohl schon kaufen!?..


Alles was ich jetzt absondere, wie immer ohne Gewähr. V11 kommt noch im Dezember als Update für Step7. Für Kunden mit dem Service-Update-Vertrag für Step7 Prof. geht es nahtlos und ohne Mehrkosten weiter. D.h., das nächste Update für prof. beinhaltet V11. AWL bleibt für S7-300 und 400 auch erhalten. Ich freue mich darauf, bin natürlich auch sehr skeptisch. V11 soll pararell zu dem herkömmlichen Step7 laufen, daher erstmal kein Grund zur Sorge. Natürlich macht man vor der Installation ein Image, iss ja wohl klar.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (24 November 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Schwachsinn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wenn nicht mal ein Siemens Solution Partner schon mind. seit einem Jahr eine V1X-Prof.-Vorversion erhalten hat,
> mit welchen "Knusperköpfen" hat denn SIEMENS dann die BETA-Phase gemacht.
> ...



Tja so ist's halt... Weiss auch nicht mit wem da getestet wurde...


----------



## vierlagig (24 November 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Tja so ist's halt... Weiss auch nicht mit wem da getestet wurde...



http://www.industry.siemens.com/topics/global/de/tia-portal/das-sagen-experten/Seiten/default.aspx


----------



## borromeus (24 November 2010)

Ich verstehe die ewige Frage nicht, ob AWL erhalten bleibt!
Ohne dem gehts sicher NICHT!

Bsp.: PCS7 projekt, Ankopplung RS232, ASCII: der Kopplungspartner schickt Daten irgendwie...... ohne Struktur..... ohne AWL geht das NICHT!

Wenns AWL abschaffen gehe ich in die freiwillige Frühpension!


----------



## o.s.t. (24 November 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> ....mit welchen "Knusperköpfen" hat denn SIEMENS dann die BETA-Phase gemacht....


Junge, Junge, Junge - hast du DAS noch nicht mitbekommen?!?  DIE Beta-Phase beginnt mit dem Rollout auf die Masse.... 

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 November 2010)

borromeus schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die ewige Frage nicht, ob AWL erhalten bleibt!
> Ohne dem gehts sicher NICHT!..


Natürlich, es wäre eine Katastrophe. Ich las hier schon mal Meinungen, nach denen es AWL generell nicht mehr geben sollte, was ich nie glaubte. AWL gibt es allerdings für die S7-1200 tatsächlich nicht. Für die S7-300/400 bleibt alles wie gehabt, nur schöner, schnell, besser  .


----------



## Paule (24 November 2010)

Oh, ich habe mein Erfahrungsbericht in den "Was passiert am Dienstag 8:00 Uhr" Thread geschrieben:

http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=295644&postcount=85

Jetzt haben wir zwei ähnlich Threads


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 November 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Schwachsinn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wenn nicht mal ein Siemens Solution Partner schon mind. seit einem Jahr eine V1X-Prof.-Vorversion erhalten hat,
> mit welchen "Knusperköpfen" hat denn SIEMENS dann die BETA-Phase gemacht.
> ...



Miele in GT, sind schon seit längeren Beta Tester.


----------



## maxi (25 November 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> nur schöner, schnell, besser  .


 

Ui, sind da bunte Pillen dabei?


----------



## Perfektionist (25 November 2010)

borromeus schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die ewige Frage nicht, ob AWL erhalten bleibt!
> Ohne dem gehts sicher NICHT!


Jedenfalls solange nicht, solange noch alter Code auf neuen Maschinen ausgeführt werden soll. Ansonsten kann SCL/ST AWL vollständig ersetzen. Für mich nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Aventinus (25 November 2010)

Aber das ist genau der Punkt. Es verwundert mich immer wieder wie oft man von S5 konvertierte Programme in einer S7 findet. Und das Thema wird meiner Meinung nach auch bei S7 V11 weiterbestehen. Sollte man bestehende Programme nicht weiterverwenden können wird ja wohl kaum eine Firma den Schritt machen. Und schon sind wir wieder beim Problem...



```
AUF   DB   10
L     DW   30
T     MW  200
```

Wie der Codeschnipsel weitergeht könnt ihr euch ja denken und dann ist die Frage ob AWL bestehen bleibt doch auch schon beantwortet.

Wenn man einen sauberen Schnitt machen wollte, könnte man doch auch DB´s und Merker sterben lassen und statdessen lokale und globale Variablen einführen so wie das in IEC 61131 ja festgelegt ist.


----------



## Perfektionist (25 November 2010)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Wenn man einen sauberen Schnitt machen wollte, könnte man doch auch DB´s und Merker sterben lassen ...


Global-DB, Querzugriffe sowieso und FC sind bei mir schon längst tot. Man kann mit den bestehenden Mitteln sich schon einen entsprechenden Programmierstil angewöhnen. Nur ist es halt so, dass die alten Strukturen aus S5-Zeiten sich aus Kompatibilitätsgründen noch immer in der Gegenwart wiederfinden und daher auch bei V11 weiterleben müssen. Und die Denke, dass kleine FC grundsätzlich auf riesige Datenbasen Globalzugriff haben müssen, steckt in manchen Köpfen irgendwie unverrückbar drin. Sogar bei Siemens-Produkten, wie man da bei manchen Treiber-FC zu irgendwelchen Zählerkarten sehen kann.


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (25 November 2010)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Wenn man einen sauberen Schnitt machen wollte, könnte man doch auch DB´s und Merker sterben lassen und statdessen lokale und globale Variablen einführen so wie das in IEC 61131 ja festgelegt ist.



Merker sollte man eh wenig nutzen, ich würd mir eine Instanzierung ohne DBs so wie bei Codesys wünschen. 
Macht die Programme wesentlich übersichtlicher. Und Nummern für FC, FB etc brauch ich auch nicht.


----------

